# Dozens die in Israel-Gaza clashes



## Bo (1 Mar 2008)

> At least 46 Palestinians and two Israeli soldiers have been killed in one of the deadliest days of fighting in Gaza since troops withdrew in 2005.
> Medical staff said at least eight were children and up to 16 were militants. Israel said most were militants. Seven Israeli troops were lightly injured.
> 
> Israel says it wants to stop rocket attacks from Gaza, but about 50 hit Israel on Saturday, injuring five.
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7272329.stm


I can't imagine a ground invasion would help the current situation. Hammas has stated that they will cease firing rockets if Israel stops their daily raids and ends their border blockade which severely limits Gaza's fuel, electricty and food supplies.


----------



## Shec (2 Mar 2008)

Bo said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a ground invasion would help the current situation. Hammas has stated that they will cease firing rockets if Israel stops their daily raids and ends their border blockade which severely limits Gaza's fuel, electricty and food supplies.



 It was the Israelis who pulled out from Gaza and it was Hamas who launched the rocket offensive.  Not even Mahmoud Abbas can rein them in, presuming the palestinian ******* really wanted to.    The only thing the palarabs understand is the iron fist.  Read up on the Mukawama Doctrine and then tell me they can be trusted.  Israel has the right to secure borders and the Israel Defense Force is doing just that , defending Israel.


----------



## time expired (3 Mar 2008)

As a long time supporter of Israel in its struggle for existence against
the howling mobs that surround it. I was shocked and dismayed to
see a report on CNN international which claimed that over 30% of
young Israelis are refusing to serve in the IDF.My God,what hope 
do we have in the West,when the youth of a country exposed daily
to Arab terrorist attacks does not see the necessity of fighting back
or maybe hopes that someone else will do it for them.
                                               Regards


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (4 Mar 2008)

Bo said:
			
		

> I can't imagine a ground invasion would help the current situation. Hammas has stated that they will cease firing rockets if _Israel stops their daily raids_



Well, as is often the case, the article has been modified to better-reflect the truth of what happened/is happening.  Specifically, 





> On Wednesday a rocket fired by Hamas militants killed an Israeli student in the southern town of Sderot, the first such death in nine months.


 is now 





> _The Israeli *raids began after* a rocket fired by Hamas militants killed an Israeli student_ in the southern town of Sderot, the first such death in nine months, on Wednesday.


 Kinda makes a difference, huh?  (The cart goes _after _the horse ... "How dare you duck when I throw things at you!!!")

Instead of "Hammas has stated that they will cease firing rockets if Israel stops their daily raids ..." you should have written: "it is a foregone conclusion that Israel would not conduct raids into the Palestinian Territories if the Palestinians would ever abide by their cease fire and, you know, actually stop lobbing rockets and sending suicide bombers into Israeli towns and cities."  This article (from the rather sympathetic Guardian), reports that the Palestinians hit Israel with 2,000 rockets last year (you know, during the "cease fire"): http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/mar/05/israelandthepalestinians




> and _ends their border blockade which severely limits Gaza's fuel, electricty and food supplies._


 This is so overblown it is ridiculous: one example http://sandbox.blog-city.com/gaza_buried_in_flour.htm


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Mar 2008)

If the Palestinians would stop 'throwing' rockets into Israel, there would be no counter attacks by the IDF in the first place.

These people just DON'T want peace.

Israel has to do what it does to protect its own.

This conflict will never end.

Palestine has only itself to blame for this, and they are wanting to prevoke an attack from Israel. They don't care about their own women and children, for they are pawns in their twisted political agenda.

I would say 'shame on them', but they just don't care, for they feed and thrive on blood, terror, and mayhem, yes and they hate us too, but will gladly take our money, when the 'limp wristed' donate to their cause. I wonder where the money really goes. I don't have to think too far, do I. More rockets, more ammo, more weapons etc. A big circle of continuing hate.  

I am over it!

Life is cheap there, always will be.

We don't know how lucky we really are, do we.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Mar 2008)

Another innocent, defenseless Palestinian goes (this time) on a shooting spree in evil merchant-of-death seminary:



> *Gunman kills 7 in Jerusalem Jewish seminary; Hamas praises attack*
> 
> Aron Heller, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> ...



In case there is any confusion (i.e., anyone is tempted to actually believe Palestinians have any interest whatsoever in a peace that does not include the total annihilation of Israel):



> In Gaza, the Islamic militant Hamas praised the attack but stopped short of claiming responsibility. Thousands poured into the streets to celebrate, firing rifles in the air.
> 
> "We bless the (Jerusalem) operation. It will not be the last," Hamas said in a text message sent to reporters.



http://www.940news.com/nouvelles.php?cat=24&id=30692


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Mar 2008)

They are just goading the IDF into another fight, and this time if they go in, lets hope they kick the shyte out of these arseholes.

Just a thankless lot, who's hatred for Israel has really gotten out of hand, and grows by the minute. They want no peace, just to roll and bathe in the blood of others in some type of a frenzy. 

If they can't fight with Israel, they'll fight with themselves. Violence is as much in the Palestinian culture as hockey NHL is in ours.

Phuck Hamas!

Wes


----------



## Shec (7 Mar 2008)

Damn right Wes.  As friend of mine, a  ret'd Lt. Col. in the IDF,  predicts  “Terrorists today are not only insidious and stealthy but technically sophisticated. It is only a matter of time till they couple their unconventional tactics with unconventional weapons.”

Which brings to mind Gen. Andy McNaughton's advice to "hit 'em first, hit 'em hard, and keep hittin' 'em".


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Mar 2008)

I feel for the average Palestinians just trying earn a living and raise a family, problem for them is that Hamas and the Fatah considers the average Palestinian as canon fodder to be used up as required for political reasons If the average guy speaks out against Hamas or Fatah, they will likely end up dead very quickly. The sad thing is that things will have to get much worse before the Palestinians are willing to take care of their own nutbars, plus the most of the ones that would fight back against their leaders (read: oppressors) have for the most part already left, leaving the fanatics and the poor to their fate.


----------



## time expired (7 Mar 2008)

Just a sec.,Colin P who are the people who voted this terrorist gang
into power?.A people who act against their own personal self interest
because of their all consuming hate for the West in general and Israel
in particular generate very little sympathy IMHO.
                                           Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2008)

Well, I am tarring them all with the same brush... remember the proud PALESTINIAN mom's of 3 yr olds in toy bomb vests and toy AK's, all so proud for their kids to grow up, kill themselves for one Jew.

Thats pretty sick shyte, and they belong where they are, not here!!

If the IDF goes in, no PC BS, and lets hope Israel teaches them some tolerence once and for all and  goes in full-on this time.

No mercy, no quarter drawn or given. Give it to them hard! 

Time for some payback!

I am not afraid to say how I feel, no PCness here.

Enough is enough!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2008)

time expired said:
			
		

> Just a sec.,Colin P who are the people who voted this terrorist gang
> into power?.A people who act against their own personal self interest
> because of their all consuming hate for the West in general and Israel
> in particular generate very little sympathy IMHO.
> Regards



To be fair their choices were the devil they knew and the devil they knew was bad but slightly less corrupt. They had no real choice and wanted to punish Fatah. There are no other groups that can challenge the two, anyone that could is either dead or left. What people say to media when their is a Hamas minder watching them and what they feel is to different things.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Mar 2008)

Wes...+1!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (9 Mar 2008)

I don't think that anything is going to stop this, peace talks or what ever. As long as the state of Israel exists the Arabs will try and bring it down. The present Hamas government is a joke, they can't control or don't want to stop their people from attacking Israel. 

I think stopping short of dropping a few nukes in the region, nothing will work. Talk is cheap and the way Hamas See's it human life is even cheaper. When you strap a bomb onto a 15 years old and tell them to go and blow themselves up in a busy marketplace or on a bus, that's very cheap labour and it just shows all to well the length these depraved fanatic's are willing to go to.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 Mar 2008)

> *To the Westerner who 'understands' the terrorist*
> By Bradley Burston
> *
> To the Westerner who "understands" the terrorist:
> ...


 http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/960745.html via www.damianpenny.com


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Mar 2008)

This just in in the past 30 mins

--------------------

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=122150

Islamic Jihad shells Israel after raid
Thursday Mar 13 19:19 AEDT
Palestinian militant group Islamic Jihad fired rockets into Israel, ending a week-long Egyptian-brokered moratorium in what it called an "initial" response to deadly Israeli raids in the West Bank.

No one was hurt by the salvo against the border town of Sderot. Israel later carried out an air strike against a rocket launcher in the northern Gaza town of Beit Hanoun.

No one was hurt in the first such Israeli attack in a week.

Islamic Jihad, a relatively small Palestinian faction that shares the powerful Hamas's refusal to accept co-existence with the Jewish state, had vowed revenge after Israeli troops killed four of its members in two West Bank towns.




Hamas said such "aggression" risked killing off Cairo's mediation, seen as key to securing enough quiet for there to be progress in US-sponsored peace talks between Israel and Western-backed Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas.

But Hamas stopped short of scrapping the truce talks. It has largely held its fire since March 3, when Israeli forces ended a five-day offensive against Gaza rocket crews in which more than 120 Palestinians, many of them civilians, and two soldiers died.

Israel has played down speculation a formal ceasefire could be imminent. Prime Minister Ehud Olmert offered to halt attacks on Gaza if there are no rocket launches, but Israel argues that its West Bank raids are needed to stop militants from striking.

"We'll witness more difficult things yet, an even tougher reckoning, before we get to the calm stage," Israeli Defence Minister Ehud Barak said on Wednesday.

At least 12 rockets were fired at Israel from Gaza on Thursday. A house was damaged but no casualties caused, the Israeli military said.

"This was our initial response," an Islamic Jihad spokesman said. The faction suspended its Gaza rocket launches on March 5.

As part of any truce, Hamas - which seized control of Gaza in June after routing Abbas's forces there - is demanding a say in the future functioning of the coastal territory's border crossings, a condition rejected by Israel.

"There must be a commitment by Israel to end all acts of aggression against our people, assassinations, killings and raids, and lift the (Gaza) siege and reopen the crossings," Ismail Haniyeh, leader of Hamas's administration in Gaza, said in a speech.

A truce, he said, should be "reciprocal, comprehensive and simultaneous", approved by other factions, and apply to Gaza and the West Bank - territories where Palestinians seek statehood.

Unlike penned-in Gaza, the West Bank has a porous boundary with Israel and is peppered with fortified Jewish settlements.

Though Abbas's secular Fatah faction still holds sway in the West Bank, Israel credits its military presence there for the territory remaining free of the rule of Hamas and its allies.

On Wednesday evening, undercover Israeli commandos drove into the West Bank town of Bethlehem and killed a local Islamic Jihad leader, two of his comrades, and a militant from al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, an armed Fatah wing.

An Israeli military spokeswoman said the soldiers planned to arrest the Palestinians but opened fire after spotting weapons.

The Islamic Jihad men had been involved in attacks, she said.

Another Islamic Jihad militant was killed by Israeli troops earlier in the West Bank town of Tulkarm.

The official Palestinian news agency WAFA quoted Abbas's administration as calling the West Bank killings "an ugly crime" and warning Israel of unspecified "consequences".

Egypt has stepped up truce efforts amid Israel's insistence it is not negotiating with Hamas, which the West also shuns.

Israel tightened its Gaza border restrictions after the Hamas takeover there, making life harder for ordinary Gazans.

Israel is under international pressure not to cause the Gaza Strip's 1.5 million inhabitants more hardship.

-------------------

So much respect for the Gyppos eh.

Goes to show you they want war as much as the world CRAVES peace.

excuse me for not being PC here ..... but Phuck islamic jihad, and hamas for that matter!


----------



## a_majoor (31 Mar 2008)

Moving away from direct confrontation, the same pattern seen throughout Iraq and Afghanistan as well:

http://www.ynetnews.com/Ext/Comp/ArticleLayout/CdaArticlePrintPreview/1,2506,L-3524720,00.html



> *New terrorist traps attempt to fool troops*
> 
> Palestinian terrorists deploy new booby-traps: Bombs meant to explode in soldiers' hands hidden in books, canteens, shampoo bottles. IDF special task force: 'There is no room for error'
> Yossi Yehoshua
> ...


----------

